# Sony partners with Value Electronics for a Hi-Res Audio party



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

We have an exciting event scheduled at Value Electronics' showroom on Saturday, March 29. Sony and Value Electronics are partnering to host a Hi-Res Audio Launch Party in Scarsdale, NY. Below is the press release. 

All Home Theater Shack members are invited to join us Saturday, 3/29 any time between 12 PM to 5 PM to hear the incredible new Hi-Res Audio products at our listening party and meet Hi-Res Sony specialists. Our High Resolution audio and 4K Ultra HD video experience is open by invitation. 

We'll also be demonstrating our three new OLED TVs, the latest 4K Ultra HD TVs and our stunning 4K home movie theater demo room.

Please PM me if you are likely to attend so we can get an estimate for food and beverages.

-Robert


----------

